# Horse plays chicken...



## Blake Bowden (Aug 12, 2009)

[video=youtube;DgzNS4oOi9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgzNS4oOi9A&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2009)

That was AWESOME!

_Driving down the road. la la la. playing with the radio. la la la. OH MY GOD THERE IS A HORSE  ON MY HONDA ACCORD! (pee pants)_


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

that reminds me of the much more dangerous... 

[video=youtube;A6VS6qsLJeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6VS6qsLJeY[/video]


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2009)

JTM said:


> that reminds me of the much more dangerous...
> 
> YouTube - Sturgis 2007 Near Deer Hit! Who is the biker?



Holy Shite that was wild.


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

no joke.  people say "hitting a deer with your car will *really* mess it up."  shoot.  hitting a deer while riding your bike with your forehead will mess YOU up even worse.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2009)

JTM said:


> no joke.  people say "hitting a deer with your car will *really* mess it up."  shoot.  hitting a deer while riding your bike with your forehead will mess YOU up even worse.



 Thats to funny.


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

well, now that i'm thinking about it... the deer video may be more dangerous, but the horse video is definitely more "WTF?!?"

why the hell was a horse running down the road anyway?  and wouldn't you see that kind of thing coming?  stop your car, put that thing in reverse and go back home.  if karma sends a harem of feral horses your way when you're driving, you've obviously done something wrong... you need to get your life straight.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2009)

JTM said:


> well, now that i'm thinking about it... the deer video may be more dangerous, but the horse video is definitely more "WTF?!?"
> 
> why the hell was a horse running down the road anyway?  and wouldn't you see that kind of thing coming?  stop your car, put that thing in reverse and go back home.  if karma sends a harem of feral horses your way when you're driving, you've obviously done something wrong... you need to get your life straight.



I just laughed so hard I milk came out my nose. Now I have to find out where the milk came from.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 13, 2009)

It has been a while since I laughed that hard. I liked the pee pants and the fact that God sent those horses after the guy in the accord.


----------



## JTM (Aug 13, 2009)

Sirius said:


> I just laughed so hard I milk came out my nose. Now I have to find out where the milk came from.


 


owls84 said:


> It has been a while since I laughed that hard. I liked the pee pants and the fact that God sent those horses after the guy in the accord.


 
i just hope that Sirius was drinking milk at the time of his post...


----------

